# NYC $1.50 tax



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't smoke cigerets but have you heard about the tax hike? I heard it on the radio this morning. dose the tax affect Cigars as well.???


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Good thing I quit many years ago. Cigars>Cigarettes :ss


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

*State tax increase of $1.25 per pack*

Today there was a state wide tax increase of $1.25 (per pack) on cigarettes. This will bring state tax on packages of cigarettes to $2.75 and be the highest in the nation. This move is in a two step project to for a "Healthy New York", to help people to quit and also to raise funds for the state, which will aide in people needing help stop smoking. The tax is only applied to cigarettes and not to loose tobacco or to cigars.

-Mike


----------



## Finfan (Feb 5, 2007)

wow thats a hefty hike. never been a cigarette smoker but man that would be tough to swallow...err...inhale.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Maryland did a buck a pack in January and DC. will be doing it in the next couple months.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

On Today's washington post:

"140, the number of New York residents, in thousands, Health Commissioner Dr. Richard Daines predicts will stop smoking because o the state's new $2.75 tax on cigarette packs"


----------



## AzonLiquors (Jan 17, 2008)

MA is going a buck a pack in July. Bringing Marboro to around 6.40 a pack. What is NY price per pack?


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

AzonLiquors said:


> MA is going a buck a pack in July. Bringing Marboro to around 6.40 a pack. What is NY price per pack?


$6.75 per pack!!!


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

Ouch. Sadly, still cheaper than Canada's wacky 50-200% tobacco taxes. A brand-name pack costs around $10 all in all, and since CDN $ = US $... well cigs are pretty bad for ya. Thank your bureaucrats for not adding the tax to cigars... yet. :2


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ja3480 said:


> $6.75 per pack!!!


Maybe in Syracuse. How's the grey up there these days? :ss

This is a NYC tax. Out of curiosity, I checked prices on a pack while picking up some gum the other day. The premium brands (marlboro/camel/etc.) are running $10.00 a pack.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

makes you wonder why people are still starting to smoke when they realize the economic impacts of such a decision.


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

I saw camels for $10.20 at a newsstand today. I never thought I'd see the $10 barrier being broken. I started smoking 10 years ago when they were $3 and change a pack. I can't beleive they trippled in 10 years. Thankfully I quit 2 years ago when they were $6.50 a pack.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

everyones just going to switch to roll your own. You get better tobacco at a tenth of the price.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Intresting, I remember it was when Bill Clinton was president, and he was giving a speech, maybe it was his address speech on January 15, can't remember because I wasn't a big listener of clinton in the first place. But I rember he was saying then somthing about raising the Tax so high that in ten years it will cost Ten Dollars a pack, intresting how he was right. 
Wow



tonyrocks922 said:


> I saw camels for $10.20 at a newsstand today. I never thought I'd see the $10 barrier being broken. I started smoking 10 years ago when they were $3 and change a pack. I can't beleive they trippled in 10 years. Thankfully I quit 2 years ago when they were $6.50 a pack.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I never smkes Cgerets but I think I see alot more of that Top brand stuff behind the counters at news stands and convient stores.



Pat1075 said:


> everyones just going to switch to roll your own. You get better tobacco at a tenth of the price.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Top sucks but stockebyes makes some great cigarettes tobacco alongs with some german companys that you can get at that cigar shops. I smoke a german blend called Fine cut #4 that I get at work. I used to spend about $50 a week on cigarettes now I spend about $7 for 1.5oz. of tobacco and papers and the tobacco is cleaner and way tastier. 
But to the original taxation point I'm noticing the tobacco tax is starting to bear some startling resemblences towards the tea tax. in the 1700's


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Frankly I'm more than a little sick of this *NANNY STATE* s**t!!

Belly up to the buffet, belly up to the bar, belly up to the green felt tables....or choose to have a smoke. Of the four the latter seems to be #1 on our great leaders hit list. Line the lemmings up in a row and pick their pockets clean.

Warms the heart to see that the same people who carted my ass off to Vietnam to be a target now seem so concerned about my health & welfare.

Venting, pissed off, yeah that's me. I'm flat frigging sick of the whole bunch from the POL's in DC to the one's in the smallest hick towns in the what use to be the good old USA.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm ready to start throwing cases of smokes in the drink... 

I trully wish we would all quit just to watch the damn suits scramble to tax something else while the state goes broke over the loss of the revenue. I'm so sick of this BS... I'm also growing tired of it in the military... They even wanted to have the great smoke-out in Iraq... Please don't smoke after being fired at all day. Just got hit with an IED? Just don't light up and you'll be ok.

Some people just need their asses kicked!! Let's start with the suits!



Venting over....


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

In the analogy of the boston tea party, i think we need a container ship full of cigs and a bon-fire. That would be a sight :ss


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

TheRealBonger said:


> In the analogy of the boston tea party, i think we need a container ship full of cigs and a bon-fire. That would be a sight :ss


That'd smell goooood.

I don't smoke ciggarettes, but bloody hope it stays that way, because I'm going to study there in two more years and definetely would hate not only not beeing able to buy Cubans, but also paying an out-of-yer-mind tax.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

They are crazy if they think people are buying the statement that the purpose of the hike is to get people to quit smoking. If they really wanted to do that they would make cigarettes illegal. They are purely looking to get more tax revenue.

Dave


----------



## Figo (May 21, 2008)

*Re: State tax increase of $1.25 per pack*



Mikepd said:


> Today there was a state wide tax increase of $1.25 (per pack) on cigarettes. This will bring state tax on packages of cigarettes to $2.75 and be the highest in the nation. This move is in a two step project to for a "Healthy New York", to help people to quit and also to raise funds for the state, which will aide in people needing help stop smoking. The tax is only applied to cigarettes and not to loose tobacco or to cigars.
> 
> -Mike


I always like unsolicited help from my government!  Sounds like a load of bull :BS

PS I don't live in NY nor do I smoke cigarettes...just my 2 coins...


----------

